
BitCoin: Oscar Williams-Grut on BusinessInsider.com – Bitcoin Is Back Above $4k - MasterTokens
http://www.cryptocoinstockexchange.com/oscar-williams-grut-on-businessinsider-com-bitcoin-is-back-above-4000/
======
MasterTokens
Bitcoin is back above $4,000 a coin on Wednesday, as the digital currency pars
back losses.

